# Pit Bull-palooza! Sunday, June 7th, 2009.



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pit Bull-palooza! Sunday, June 7th, 2009.
Nomahegan Park, Springfield Ave, Cranford NJ

11am - 3pm

Lollapalooza: Pronunciation [lol-uh-puh-loo-zuh] -noun 
Slang. an extraordinary or unusual thing, person, or 
event; an exceptional example or instance.

Definitions for: Pit Bull-palooza -

an extraordinary, special celebration of the American Pit 
Bull Terrier, America's most amazing dog breed;

a joining-together of exceptional guardians and breed-
fanatics, the curious and the intrigued, all for a day of 
learning, fun, and celebratory glee!

an educational fair held in NJ and devoted to the Pit Bull 
featuring vendors, CGC testing, music, informative 
materials, Pit Bulls, of course...and more!

Features:

*Vendors (rescue, educational, dog-related items)
CGC testing
"Ask the Trainer"
Mini-Lecture & QnA period on the breed
DJ playing a modern array of tunes
Plenty of informative material on Pit Bulls
Raffle
Weight pull demo


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I bring the dogs, or is this a people only affair?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yes dogs are allowed but they said that human/dog aggressive dogs are not welcome and if your dog acts up you will be asked to leave


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Msmith1 said:


> yes dogs are allowed but they said that human/dog aggressive dogs are not welcome and if your dog acts up you will be asked to leave


Thanks, that seems pretty standard. I will try to make it, I love that park! I used to go see fireworks there when I was a kid.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Thanks, that seems pretty standard. I will try to make it, I love that park! I used to go see fireworks there when I was a kid.


yup Ill be there with all my dogs lmao I live about 40mins from that park. I went there once or twice it is nice there... I can't wait!

For more info go to The REAL Pit Bull - Pit Bull Education | Advocacy | Rescue | Training


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone else going to it?


I just got done talking to Mary from Real Pit Bull.com the person hosting it and she said a ton of people are going!


----------

